

Ask HN: Could you please give me a feedback on my education startup? - S4M

Hi,<p>I have worked on this web app: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.magako.com, which is to help high school students in maths.<p>I am interested in having feedbacks, especially from those of you who have kids who are between 11 and 14 years old.<p>Thanks!
======
S4M
Sorry, server went down. it's up now!

------
iamsalman
Server's down?

------
jgamman
no connection error

